# Best option for PR



## AB2014 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello All,

I am hoping someone can offer me some advice.

I am a UK citizen currently working for one of the big 4 consultancy firms in their Technology practice and am wanting to move to the GTA, ideally permanently with my wife and 3 children all under 12.

I may have the option to apply for a inter-company transfer but will still require a visa to actually work and earn a salary. Is this the best option to obtaining PR or should I apply for FSWP?

I have over 15 years experience in a number of Senior IT roles and an MBA.

Many thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

AB2014 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am hoping someone can offer me some advice.
> 
> ...


Well FSW provides you a PR within 7-12 months with unrestricted rights to work and live unlike ICT visa which is restricted to one company till the time your application for PR gets through. Also, I believe you need to be in a skilled role for a period of atleast 1 year to apply PR under CEC. So this means with the processign time of 6-12 monhts you'll get PR in approximately 1.5-2 years.

However, If you leave your job in UK and come to Canada under FSW, then to begin with you'll have to search for jobs and use existing savings to pay for living expenses which may take time. On the other hand, if you come first under ICT visa route, then you'll have stable income from day 1 to get you settled easily in Canada along with your family and take care of your expenses till the time you get your PR.
In my opinion, you can have best of both worlds if you first get the PR and then ask your company to transfer you and then you would not be restrictedby the ICT visa.


----------



## AB2014 (Jul 30, 2014)

sssagi said:


> Well FSW provides you a PR within 7-12 months with unrestricted rights to work and live unlike ICT visa which is restricted to one company till the time your application for PR gets through. Also, I believe you need to be in a skilled role for a period of atleast 1 year to apply PR under CEC. So this means with the processign time of 6-12 monhts you'll get PR in approximately 1.5-2 years.
> 
> However, If you leave your job in UK and come to Canada under FSW, then to begin with you'll have to search for jobs and use existing savings to pay for living expenses which may take time. On the other hand, if you come first under ICT visa route, then you'll have stable income from day 1 to get you settled easily in Canada along with your family and take care of your expenses till the time you get your PR.
> In my opinion, you can have best of both worlds if you first get the PR and then ask your company to transfer you and then you would not be restrictedby the ICT visa.


Thank you for your valuable advice.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you qualify, you can apply for FSW and once you have the Permanent Resident status make the transfer to the company you are currently working for, but in their GTA location.
Benefit for employer: they don't have to pay the cost of moving and housing (although some companies are willing to do this in your situation)
Benefit for you: you are your own boss, and you decide where you want to work. If you don't like it in the office here, you can apply for a job with another company without having to go through the visa hassle again.

If your goal is to stay in Canada for the long term, I would go for the 'security' of a Permanent Resident status from the start. If you qualify.


----------



## AB2014 (Jul 30, 2014)

EVHB said:


> If you qualify, you can apply for FSW and once you have the Permanent Resident status make the transfer to the company you are currently working for, but in their GTA location.
> Benefit for employer: they don't have to pay the cost of moving and housing (although some companies are willing to do this in your situation)
> Benefit for you: you are your own boss, and you decide where you want to work. If you don't like it in the office here, you can apply for a job with another company without having to go through the visa hassle again.
> 
> If your goal is to stay in Canada for the long term, I would go for the 'security' of a Permanent Resident status from the start. If you qualify.


Thank you - my plan is to remain in Canada. It will be a one way ticket! 

I was thinking that once I come over as a transfer I can apply for PR and once Granted will have freedom to change jobs should I want to.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


AB2014 said:


> Thank you - my plan is to remain in Canada. It will be a one way ticket!
> 
> I was thinking that once I come over as a transfer I can apply for PR and once Granted will have freedom to change jobs should I want to.


My entire team and myself, were relocated in July 2012 from the UK to Canada and whilst here we applied for PR.

Moving in-settling- etc took 2 months, Gathering documents and the likes took 3-4 months, after submission of application and documents PR process took around 10 months. 

We all became landed immigrants last December 2013. Process altogether including delays: 17 months.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## AB2014 (Jul 30, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> My entire team and myself, were relocated in July 2012 from the UK to Canada and whilst here we applied for PR.
> 
> ...



That's great, thanks Animo - hope you're still enjoying it!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


AB2014 said:


> That's great, thanks Animo - hope you're still enjoying it!


Pretty much indeed! 

Excellent outdoors, above standard health care system, excellent labour laws, excellent quality of life  

sub-zero temperatures :Cry:

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi AB2014

I read that you are working in Big 4 in the technology practice.
I was just curious if you had a look at the Canada's NOC (National Occupation List) and which code applies for your job practice.

Thanks,
Chakri


----------



## AB2014 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Chakri, 

Having reviewed a number of NOC roles, 0213 is a good fit for me based on my experience. it depends on how much of the role requirements (skills/experience) you can satisfy.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi AB. I work in Information Security and compliance domain currently.

Previously I was into ISO 27001 implementation.

I guess I fit into 2171 code. Just wanted to double check with you if it is appropriate.
Most of the main duties mentioned there matches what I do at work.


----------



## AB2014 (Jul 30, 2014)

My understanding is that if you go for the ICT then a LMO is not required as long as you can demonstrate seniority or specialist knowledge.

The ICT program is broken into three streams. They are:
Executive;
Senior Managerial; and
Specialized Knowledge
Executives generally occupy the highest levels of a company’s management structure, and are integral to the organization’s international leadership. Senior managers generally oversee a significant number of subordinate employees, including lower-level managers. Specialized knowledge workers possess skills, expertise, and company knowledge that is integral to the functioning of an organization.

Hope this helps


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

@AB2014, can you please put a link to a government website where you found that information?


----------



## AB2014 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi EVHB 

The link is provided below - the information is about half way down the page 

Temporary Foreign Worker Program: Canadian interests ? Significant benefit ? Intra-company transferees R205(a), C12


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not looking to go for ICT. Thanks for your response.


----------

